# OmniWeb 4.1 Final NOT A VIABLE WEB BROWSER



## solrac (Jun 29, 2002)

I am a Flash expert. I design flash applications.

Now with Flash MX released, my upcoming projects include a video / audio chatroom (using webcam / microphones), online games, online banking, and entire content management systems....

All using Flash as a front end and User Interface.

This is the future of the web. Online web applications using Flash as a front end can be a great thing if done properly, and using object oriented code, components, and reusable code, they can be RAPIDLY developed.

Sadly, OmniWeb 4.1 still is not able to pass data from flash to a web server.

Internet Explorer, Netscape 6.2, even Chimera (Navigator)... they all work fine.

I am using a flash based system where a user can sign up (in flash). Once they sign up, they are saved to a database. They can then log in to the site, and add their favorite web sites to a list.

It's a simple tool. However, in OmniWeb you cannot log in. It will never pass the data to the server. I opened a backdoor in my application for skipping the login, and OmniWeb cannot even retrieve the list of favorite sites and display them in Flash.

Explorer works fine. Netscape works fine. Chimera doesn't work well because you cannot log in because typing in a text field doesn't work in Flash in Chimera. But you can control-click and paste text into a text field. Then the log in worked fine, and it retrieved all the data.

OmniWeb is unusable with dynamic flash applications, and therefore is a waste of a web browser, and is incompatible with the future of the web.

OmniGroup must fix this!!!!

-Carlos-


----------



## uoba (Jun 29, 2002)

Omniweb doesn't support iframes!!  (ithey've been around since IE3!


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2002)

Is this the whiner's thread? Okay... OmniWeb will fix your griefs with version 5.0. It's going to take a while, but it's going to be worth it. K?


----------



## solrac (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Is this the whiner's thread? Okay... OmniWeb will fix your griefs with version 5.0. It's going to take a while, but it's going to be worth it. K? *



This thread is called "omniweb 4.1 not viable" not "omniweb 5.0 not viable"

what's the story with 5.0 anyway? Is that supposed to be the official release or something?


----------



## Zimbop (Jun 29, 2002)

Solrac,

have you contacted Omni about this? What have they said?

I would advise that you test as many browsers as possible and build in some sort of testing proceedure for incompatible browsers, then politely tell those visiting your sites with incompatible browsers where they can update, or which browsers they should fire up for the full experience. This is simply good professional practice, much like serving different CSS to different browsers, or taking into account the fact that the MacOS and Windows most popular browsers actually have different display area sizes even if run in the same resolution, you either bother with this stuff or you don't.

Coming in here an ranting about flash being the future of the web is just a waste of time, don't try and force the world to use the browser you want, be a pro and build in browser sensing into your applications.

Zim


----------



## uoba (Jun 29, 2002)

an app!

Just 'cause it's created and distributed, and many people like it, doesn't mean with can't critise! That's how apps get better, if you didn't know 

Omniweb is documented as lacking in standards, the fact that someone wants to use it for there technology (myself include (iframes)), shows that we actually want to use it!


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2002)

oh, that's perfectly okay. 

it's just that it's also documented that it's not complete in those features. the roadmap's been laid open. just search omnigroup.com for details.


----------



## evildan (Jun 29, 2002)

[moderator's note:]

Sorry solrac, had to move this thread. It belongs in the Opinion's forum not the Mac OSx System and Software forum. (since its opinion related).

 

_Thread moved by evildan 6/29/02_


----------



## Gregita (Jul 10, 2002)

I totally agree with the title of this thread.

I have an online journal, a.k.a. a blog, and NOTHING will post when I try to use Omniweb. NOTHING.

It is not the website, either. I had another blog at another address...and it worked the same way under Omniweb. 

I have to use Internet Explorer to post on my blog. 

I could use Netscape, but by the time the entry posted, it would no longer be relevant.            

Mozilla and Chimera are not what they are cracked up to be, either. They have good features, yes, but a LONG way to go yet before they become usable.

As much as it pains me to say it, Internet Explorer will continue to be my browser of choice until something else comes along that can prove itself better.

Explorer is far from perfect, but 90 percent of the time, it does work.


----------

